# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  How to convert NSF to PST manually

## timpaine9920

Manual Method to Convert NSF Files into PST Files

 The manual method to convert NSF files into PST files is performed in two stages.
Export NSF files from Lotus Notes to an intermediate CSV file
Import the intermediate CSV file into MS Outlook
Step I: Export NSF Files to CSV
To export NSF files from Lotus Notes, perform the steps given below

Launch IBM Lotus Notes program.
Click File > Open > Louts Notes Application.
In the Open Application window, browse for the required NSF file and click Open. The selected NSF file gets opened.
Now, on the File menu, click Export.
On Export dialogue box, enter the file name, file location, and saving type.
Select the Comma Separated Value format for the file.
A dialogue box CSV Export gets open. Select the required options from How much to export, Export Character Set and Detail to Incorporate sections. Click OK.
The exported data gets saved in CSV file gets saved in the defined location.

Step II: Import CSV File into Outlook
Import the Intermediate CSV file into MS Outlook by following the steps:
Launch MS Outlook program.
On the File menu, click Open & Export, and then click Import/Export.
An Import and Export Wizard dialogue box pops up. Select Import from another program or file from the options. Click Next.
Select Comma Separated Values as file type and click Next.
Click Browse and select the path for CSV file created earlier using the Export command of Lotus Notes.
Select the Outlook folder where you want to save your exported data and click Next.
Select the given checkbox in the Import a file dialogue box and click Finish. 

I hope this is helpful!
Tim Paine

----------

